# mehrere tables hintereinander



## number8 (26. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Wahrscheinlich ists nur ein dummer Flüchtigkeitsfehler aber der reicht, um mich in den Wahnsinn zu treiben.

Per checkboxen wählt man ein oder mehrere Tabellennamen aus, drückt dann auf einen Startbutton und dann soll eine neue Datenbank erstellt werden (das funktioniert) und auch die ausgewählten Tabellen.  Dazu rufe ich, so oft wie Tabellen ausgewählt wurden, eine Methode auf und übergebe ihr den DB-Namen, den Tabellennamen und Attributparameter. Das funktioniert zum Teil, denn es wird immer nur EINE Tabelle erstellt und zwar die allererste.
Also bei:

Angestellte
Kunden
Kfz

wird eben nur die Tabelle "Angestellte" erstellt.

In der Methode selbst wird bei jeden Aufruf eine Connection erstellt und ein Statement und nach dem [Statmentname].execute werden beide wieder geschlosssen.

Nun, wer weiß Rat?


----------



## André Uhres (27. Mrz 2006)

Fehlermeldung (SQLException)?
Lass dir die SQL-Anweisungen mit _System.out.println(..);_ ausgeben.
Das könnte dich auf die Spur bringen.


----------



## number8 (27. Mrz 2006)

Das Rätsels Lösung?
In der zweiten Tabelle war ein Attribut "Alter". Das dürfte es gewesen sein, da ja wohl ALTER ein SQL - Wort ist.
Aber wie kann ich dann trotzdem ein Attribut namens "Alter" erzeugen? Die einfachen Anführungszeichen ('  ') scheinen nicht zu funtionieren.

(Natürlich war die Ausgabe des StackTrace sehr hilfreich  :wink:  )


----------



## Caffè Latte (27. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

hilft jetzt nix aber trotzdem: man speichert nicht das Alter einer Person sondern den Geburtstag. Das Alter läßt sich dann jederzeit berechnen.

Und GEBURTSTAG ist auch kein reserviertes Wort ... 

Caffè Latte


----------



## André Uhres (28. Mrz 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...man speichert nicht das Alter einer Person sondern den Geburtstag. Das Alter läßt sich dann jederzeit berechnen...


Das ist im Prinzip schon richtig. 
Wenn der Kunde aber sein genaues Geburtsdatum nicht verraten will,
könnte man das Registrierungsdatum des Kunden und sein (reelles oder geschätztes) Alter zum Zeitpunkt der Registrierung speichern.
Ein passender Feldname wäre dann: ALTER_BEI_REGISTRIERUNG, was ja auch nicht reserviert ist.


----------

